# bij lange na niet zo ....



## peterbrown555

Hi, 

Is it acceptable in Dutch for the first sentence to be rearranged as the second? 

*sentence 1:*
Amsterdam mag dan bij lange niet zo gevaarlijk *zijn* als de meeste staden in de VS, maar ze is toch ook niet zo onschuldig als ze zich voordoet.



*sentence 2:*
Amsterdam mag dan bij lange niet zo gevaarlijk als de meeste staden in de VS *zijn*, maar ze is toch ook niet zo onschuldig als ze zich voordoet.


Thank you!


----------



## Vasiliy

The first one is right only a minor mistake

Amsterdam mag dan bij lange niet zo gevaarlijk zijn als de meeste *staten(states)/*steden(cities) in de VS, maar ze is toch ook niet zo onschuldig als ze zich voordoet.

The other one sounds a bit off


----------



## volkonsky

Deze topic heeft mij aan het twijfelen gekregen, maar moet 'bijlange' hier niet aan elkaar geschreven worden? Als ik Google mag geloven worden ze allebei vaak gebruikt.


----------



## Vasiliy

Inderdaad, had'k nog niet opgelet.


----------



## Timidinho

Second sentence is "good" too, but the first one is preferred.

Ik zeg en hoor alleen maar "bij lange *na* (niet)", daar hoort het wel los iig, volgens mij.


----------



## little_wings

The second sentence is not really faulty but no native speaker would use it. From a grammatical point of view Dutch doesn't like too long constituents to be put between the main verb and the auxiliary verb ("mag" and "zijn"), that's why we split them up and put a part after the verbal constituent. 
And the idiom you want to you use is actually "bijlange *na *niet".


----------



## peterbrown555

thank you all ~!


----------

